# Barbs and Guppies



## kadendoke (Jul 13, 2018)

So I have a small shrimp colony in my 30 gal. I was wondering if I could house Cherry Barbs and some Fancy Guppies. If so, how many of each do you think. My tank could be considered heavily planted, my filter is established well, and I have a good amount of experience in the hobby. Thank you.


----------

